# Transparent, non slip wood finish or non-slip rubber



## WoodWorkWarrior (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm looking for a nearly invisible way to turn a surface into a non-slip surface. I want to apply a finish or piece of transparent material over the finish on a small portion of my project to create the non-slip surface. I want the grain and clear look just like I have after finishing the part. I tried some "transparent" 1/32" rubber from McMaster Carr but it's more like translucent and doesn't look very good - also it's too thick.

Any ideas?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Have you tried mixing a small quantity of sand (could be white or another color to match the wood and finish) into the finish? Obviously, you will need to try this on samples first. If you want it to be smooth, then consider a wood floor finish which will not be as slick as typical finishes. HTH


----------



## StephenSchaad (Jun 8, 2012)

Home Depot sells a non-skid paint additive. I've used it in a clear coat like polycrylic or polyurethane and it worked great. Check the packaging though because it may be water based only or it may be oil based only, I can't really remember what I used it with.


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking 4 the same thing.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sherwin-Williams sells a non skid additive called Sharkgrip that I've used on sidewalks and pooldecks, but it was always a colored job. The material itself is white silica, very tiny. Also from SW is their new paint called Resilience. If you get a quart in Ultra Deep Base and don't add any tint, or color, it will dry clear. Comes out of the can white, so you'll have to test it on some scrap to prove to yourself that it will be clear, as I did. I believe if you combine these two products, it will do what you want. Also, resilience is an exterior paint, latex, that probably has better UV blockers than any oil based product. I say probably because I've only got six months on my latest outdoor project. It still looks great.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Mix some aluminum oxide with your clear coat.


----------

